# Bilstein PSS9 warranty woes and warning for Quattro owners !!!



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well this has been a long time coming 10+ months and still this is not resolved . As most w/ the Bilstein PSS9's know the rear springs of this system are it's weakest link and over time fail/begin to sag. Well back in Jan. of this year I found mine beginning to do just that so I adjusted the spring perches to compensate and began the warranty claims process w/ Bilstein. I had started by emailing Raul Medina, who at the time was the known contact at Bilstein for warranties well that email was no longer valid. So I contacted John Cerveny from Bilstein who had previously sourced some replacement indexing knobs for me and he directed me to Clarence Sellers who is the new and current head of warranties, amongst other departments at Bilstein NA. So I contacted him he then put me in contact w/ Justin Diczhazy whom does the actual hands on work to my knowledge. So Justin gets back to me and they are completely out of stock and they will be getting some in soon, okay fair enough. Months go by it's now May so I begin following back up, over the next few weeks is when I realize Justin is just a slacky and no new springs have come in but an shipment from German should be coming in in mid July but can't guaranty anything. So to insure this gets moving I need to get on Clarence about this well back and forth first is was we are suppose to get them in in mid July then they they were cking on if they had a kit they could break down, no they have all been sold out to there ventors, can you purchase a set back from a vendor? No sales won't do that. He then comes back at me w/ the option to put in a set of H&R springs on I say okay, he sent me just the load springs H&R's system is completely different, it's not a single pancake spring but rather a load spring, slack spring, connecting collar and spring perch and all I have are the loads . Let him know what going on "oh okay that what H&R sent me and said would work don't worry we will have the springs soon" it's now late Aug.. 9.29 I get an email they will be here in 2 weeks, follow up 1 month later 10.29 and at this point he says "The status usually takes about 3 to 4 weeks from Germany" WHAT? Way to go there Clarence with an accurate accounting of the previously stated time line . So I still sit here w/ no replacement springs and over 20 emails back and forth and at least 6 phone calls . I'll list the Bilstein warranty contact below as all the other theads have out dated contact info..

__________________________________________________ ______________________________
Clarence Sellers II

Technical Product Information Coordinator
Research & Development
ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America
Phone: 858 386-5950
Fax: 858 386-5945
E-Mail: [email protected]

__________________________________________________ ______________________________
Justin Diczhazy

Customer Service
ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thats horrible man sorry to hear that...I always heard horror stories about them, so i just stayed away


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks like I'll be avoiding Bilstein PSS9's as well... Thanks for the heads up!

Good luck!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I had some problems with Koni when they sent me the wrong kit from their warehouse in Belgum. All was fixed fairly easily over a month period. Sorry to hear that some companies just suck at customer service


----------



## Adam's .:R32 (Sep 27, 2011)

This info is outrageous and blistens unacceptable service will likely shift me from any Blisten product.(PS I was leaning towards pss9's). I feel for you and companies doing this should be exposed. Thank you or this info and maybe someone at Blisten will fix there poor customer service soon for you... Keep us posted on of they ever actually do anything. I would have knocked on their door by now or called them 20times a day out of principle


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=35.344237,-80.870827


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup. I was looking at pss9's for a replacement as well when I need to get a new kit. 

I'm a little confused about the H&R's not working though? My rear spring is just a single spring with flat bottom on it. Is that not what they sent you?


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well to bring this up to date I did finally get replacement springs and they are a *completely* *different* design from the originals that came with my kit. Part of what was taking SOOOO long was the fact that the "old spring" was out of production/stock the "new spring" was not yet released nor available and saddly was not informed of this information until the "new springs" were shipped to me. The H&R spring that was sent was well just the spring and I needed all the other components as it was a smaller diameter and I could not use the Bilstein perches and adjusters.

All in all I could not be happier w/ the Bilsteins PSS9's they do perform get both on track and street. I think I just got caught at a bad time w/ the updated design for the rear spring as I know several other who prior had zero issues w/ getting replacements. This new spring has been flawless and does look like it will stand the test of time.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sad to hear about problems, but at least the wait was for new, corrected parts. Can't go wrong with waiting for better parts :thumbup:


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

They do not stand behind there products. MY pss coils are having the same issue in the rear and they want me to pay for the new parts. 


I wish i never got coils.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Unfortunately (or fortunately), BilsteinPSS / PSS9 suspension is the best for the street and some track car . Personally, I do not want to buy a lower quality product only for this that they have better customer service. Do not want also to pay more for high end track suspension.
New springs appear like this. I've just installed them on my TT.




















Just do not buy if you see that someone still sells the old version which looks like this.
(These pictures are not mine )


----------



## Adam's .:R32 (Sep 27, 2011)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately), BilsteinPSS / PSS9 suspension is the best for the street and some track car . Personally, I do not want to buy a lower quality product only for this that they have better customer service. Do not want also to pay more for high end track suspension.
> New springs appear like this. I've just installed them on my TT.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell differences?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

Adam's .:R32 said:


> I can't tell differences?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly progressive in rate barrel style spring in the old version that are bound to collapse and have dead coils.

The new installed pictures he posted has a more linear and conventional spring design that would work much better. Sometimes I ask myself what those engineers are thinking or are they really thinking?
The shocks though are the best in the business at that price range.


----------



## Adam's .:R32 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. So just rear spring is less progressive is the issue. Where is the cheapest and proper rear springs retailer or tuner that sells them. These r on my list for next purchase and wanna make sure I get newest version at the BEST price of course!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_RoadWarrior (Nov 21, 2011)

Adam's .:R32 said:


> Thanks. So just rear spring is less progressive is the issue. Where is the cheapest and proper rear springs retailer or tuner that sells them. These r on my list for next purchase and wanna make sure I get newest version at the BEST price of course!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem is also too many coils for such a small space (not enough spacing between coils).
They tried to to get away with it by using the barrel design but that also failed miserably.

I can't really help you with where to get them but you could always bargain with a retailer that has an outdated version and buy replacement springs from Eibach, Afco or even Bilstein for cheap ( remember though that Bilstein don't make springs so the other two may be better price wise for a spring replacement)


----------



## Adam's .:R32 (Sep 27, 2011)

That sounds like a pain. I'll be making calls but this seems like a headache. Lmk if u have info on replacement springs from Blisten direct. And I assume they will pay for them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam's .:R32 (Sep 27, 2011)

Who can I contact at bilstein to get proper replacement springs?


----------

